# Khi nào nên sử dụng điều hòa multi Daikin S?



## lanthanhhaichau (3/5/22)

Bài viết sau đây Thanh Hải Châu sẽ giới thiệu về dòng *điều hòa multi Daikin S* - đây được xem là “siêu phẩm” siêu tiết kiệm về mọi mặt. Nếu bạn đang sở hữu một căn hộ chung cư và muốn lắp đặt điều hòa multi cho căn hộ của mình để vừa tiết kiệm không gian vừa tiết kiệm chi phí lại hoạt động hiệu quả thì đây chính là sản phẩm dành cho bạn đấy, sau đây chúng ta hãy cùng tìm hiểu chi tiết về dòng sản phẩm này nhé.


*1. Tìm hiểu sơ lược về điều hòa multi Daikin S*
- Điều hòa multi Daikin S là một dạng của điều hòa multi Daikin, được hãng Daikin tung ra thị trường từ năm 2018. Nếu như điều hòa multi Daikin nói chung có thể kết nối 1 dàn nóng với tối đa 5 dàn lạnh thì điều hòa multi Daikin S có thể kết nối với tối đa 3 dàn lạnh.



- Sản phẩm ra đời để giải quyết những vấn đề về điện năng tiêu thụ và tiết kiệm không gian lắp đặt, vì chỉ cần sử dụng một dàn nóng là có thể kết nối được với tối đa 3 dàn lạnh treo tường khác thay vì việc bạn sẽ phải lắp đặt 3 dàn nóng cho 3 dàn lạnh tương ứng với 3 phòng trong căn hộ của mình.



- Điều hòa multi Daikin S được các chuyên gia khuyên dùng thích hợp nhất cho các căn hộ chung cư hay những căn nhà có diện tích vừa và nhỏ. Trong trường hợp người dùng chỉ sử dụng vận hành một dàn lạnh, tất cả công suất sẽ được tập trung cho một phòng. So với 2 dàn rời, việc sử dụng hệ thống điều hòa Multi S có thể cung cấp công suất lạnh cao hơn khi vận hành cho một phòng.



- Do nhu cầu của chúng ta ít khi bật máy lạnh cùng một lúc ở cả 2 – 3 phòng nên hệ multi S là phù hợp nhất đối với nhu cầu này đồng thời có thể cung cấp công suất cao hơn khi một dàn lạnh hoạt động.

Cụ thể: khi mọi người tập trung ở phòng sinh hoạt chung thì điều hòa multi Daikin S có thể điều chỉnh công suất dàn lạnh ở phòng sinh hoạt chung lớn hơn, đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng của tất cả mọi người. Ngược lại, vào ban đêm, khi mọi người trở về phòng ngủ, thì phòng sinh hoạt chung sẽ được tạm dừng cấp lạnh thay vào đó bổ sung công suất làm lạnh cho các phòng ngủ giúp làm lạnh nhanh và sâu hơn.










+++ Bí quyết: *Các cách sử dụng máy lạnh Multi hiệu quả và tiết kiệm*


*2. Những lợi ích khi sử dụng điều hòa multi Daikin S
- Thứ nhất, tiết kiệm không gian:*

Những căn hộ chung cư có 2 – 3 phòng thường có diện tích ban công khá chật hẹp, chưa kể ban công đó còn được tận dụng để phơi quần áo, trồng cây,... nếu lắp thêm 2 – 3 dàn nóng vào sẽ tạo ra sự chật chội, mất mỹ quan vậy nên với việc chỉ sử dụng 1 dàn nóng sẽ giúp ban công trở nên thông thoáng hơn, rộng rãi, tính thẩm mỹ cũng được cải thiện một cách đáng kể. Bên cạnh đó, dàn nóng của máy chỉ lớn hơn 10% so với máy lạnh cục bộ giúp tiết kiệm không gian sống.









*- Thứ hai, làm lạnh nhanh:*

Được thiết kế và phát triển với khả năng làm lạnh nhanh hơn giúp căn phòng được làm mát nhanh chóng chỉ sau vài phút bật máy. Tính năng này cực kỹ hữu ích khi nhà bạn đột xuất có khách đến thăm hoặc khi bạn mới vừa về đến nhà. Khả năng này được thể hiện qua nút “Super Powerful” trên thiết bị điều khiển.









*- Thứ ba, tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ:*

Điều hòa multi Daikin S sử dụng cơ chế Inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện năng đến 15% so với điều hòa thông thường, chưa kể máy còn sử dụng cơ chế hoạt động công suất thấp liên tục để giảm thiểu năng lượng tiêu tốn do hoạt động luân phiên gây nên. Nhờ vậy có thể hoạt động êm ái và hiệu quả đồng thời tiết kiệm đến 30% điện năng tiêu thụ. Bên cạnh đó “máy nén DC Inverter” của nhà sản xuất máy lạnh Daikin được phát triển và sản xuất chính hãng cũng giúp tiết kiệm điện tiêu thụ so với model không inverter.









*- Thứ tư, độ bền cao:*

Được thiết kế và sản xuất với các công nghệ tiên tiến để đảm bảo duy trì chất lượng và độ bền theo thời gian. Dàn nóng của máy được phủ các lớp chống ăn mòn bởi muối và Axit trong nước mưa, lớp phủ này không chỉ có ở vỏ dàn nóng mà còn được phủ lên cánh quạt, dàn trao đổi nhiệt cũng như board mạch chính đảm bảo khả năng hoạt động tốt bền lâu theo thời gian. Cũng nhờ có độ bền cao mà chi phí dành cho việc bảo dưỡng, bảo trì cũng được tiết kiệm một cách đáng kể.










+++ Tin nên đọc: *Điều hòa Daikin - Multi S và Multi NX khác nhau như thế nào?*


*3. Tìm mua và lắp đặt điều hòa multi Daikin S?*
- Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều đơn vị phân phối và lắp đặt dòng máy lạnh multi nói chung và điều hòa multi Daikin S nói riêng, nhưng bạn cần lựa chọn đơn vị uy tín để mang lại sự hài lòng cao nhất cho khách hàng cả về sản phẩm lẫn dịch vụ. Và Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu chính là đơn vị mà bạn cần tìm.



- Là đại lý ủy quyền của hãng Daikin, sản phẩm mà chúng tôi cung cấp là hàng chính hãng, máy mới 100%, đảm bảo chất lượng với kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm trên thị trường điện lạnh, mang đến dịch vụ lắp đặt và chăm sóc khách hàng tận tình, chuyên nghiệp cùng với mức giá rẻ nhất, xứng đáng để bạn trao trọn niềm tin.

→→ Tham khảo sản phẩm tại: *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-multi?brand=58*



Nếu bạn cần tư vấn - mua hàng - thi công lắp đặt cho công trình của mình thì nhanh tay liên hệ đến:
*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *https://thanhhaichau.com/*



Nguồn tin:* https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/dieu-hoa-multi-daikin-s-giai-phap-sieu-tiet-kiem-can-ho-2-3-phong*


----------

